# poetry .3.



## motcon (Jun 10, 2007)

all through these eyes 
you may
	look not
for from these tarnish 
brings no higher return
all i see is (
priceless ageless-
eternally young
and weightless
more valuable and 
heavier than metals precious
	that i 
carry through acres of seasons
that from my impressions
bloom flowers of i (eye 
and remembrance


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 18, 2007)

...... no comment..... it kind of had no structure or rhythm at all........


----------



## motcon (Jun 18, 2007)

then why comment at all?

research: abstract and concrete forms of poetry

a la  ee cummings

sorry to make you 'think'.


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 20, 2007)

okay?.........


----------

